# Competition Poll



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*Please Vote for your Favorite :*​
1. Watchdog14.55%2. Running on Time627.27%3. Machined836.36%4. On Camera14.55%5. Breakfast Time418.18%6. BBQ - Hot Stuff00.00%7. Timing The Engine00.00%8. Big Ben29.09%


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

*1.*









*2.*









*3.*









*4.*









*5.*









*6.*









*7.*









*8.*


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

All very good.

When I was opening the page, each time a new pic popped I said "That's it"

Except my own, of course









David


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

What's the engine in number 7? Just curious

Paul


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Is the 60's (?) Sekonda in Pic2 one of the sunburst dial models with the case side quickset feature?

An Ebay seller seems to have an umlimited supply of these, I love them!

I must have bought 6 or seven over the last 2 years, I never wear them, flog them, miss them and end up buying another. I going to invest in a new strap from Roy which will double the value of the watch







and hopefully stop me flogging the one I have now.

Mark


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BTW The Sekonda rattles little so I've just recieved one of Roys case openers, great service Roy.

Nice piece of kit, opens all my watches except the Sekonda:angry:

Mark


----------



## Softiesteve (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi,

I guess I can respond without fear of influencing the outcome as I have no votes, didn't even vote for myself









The engine is a VW type4 2litre air cooled, the photo is using only one half of the crankcase with a few bits thrown in. It belong to my youngest son who is planning to fit it to his beetle.

I liked the Running On Time, and the Lathe picture was so clear.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't know jack **** as usual.









But I will praise all the entries for the effort made. Each one shows some thought and creativity and is a credit to its author. 

At least some have been bothered to enter the competition which I couldn't. What's the smiley for crap?

I'm just wan* as usual, unlike the entrants. Well done guys, I liked to look at all the pictures.

Yer all winners, so there


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

I voted, but it was a difficult choice. I'm with Stan--well done everyone


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I agree 100%. I think this was everybodys best effort.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MarkF yes the sekonda auto is the one with the quick date change button.

Runs like a dream and I do wear it!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I managed to get into mine with a pair of very fine thin nosed pliars. Movement nothing to write home about. Oddly it says 25J on dial and 27J on rotor.

I know this gives the game away on who took pis 2 but it looks like the votes are all done to me.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Voting will end on Wednesday.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The winner is 3. Machined by DavidH.

Well done David.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well done David, I voted for yours (should have voted for myself  ).

I'm hoping you never switched the lathe on!


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

Well done David







......so that's how you got the circulr scratches


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks guys,

The picture was taken just before I knurled the damm thing so I could turn it .

Not all my own work though. I had to subcontract the resizing.

David


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

What's the deal with BBQ? Was the watch digitally placed on the grill, or was it some old beater about to be thrown away? I don't think a watch would survive that for very long. Looks like NASA's testing of the Speedy Pro.


----------

